# Tastatur nach xorg update

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe auf meinem Laptop xorg-server-1.5.3 instaliert. Jetzt habe ich nach dem Start des xserver das Problem, das ich in der Konsole mit jedem Anschlag den Buchstaben (o.a.) gleich 3mal hintereinander habe.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal, ist aber schon ein paar Monate her.

Ich glaube der Grund war, dass ich evdev nicht neu gebaut hatte.

Jean-Paul

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hat nichts gebracht.

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

schau mal hier -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-755351.html?sid=d238a5c4099ab3146f18393d89bb1f30

Da gibt es mehrere Lösungsansätze.

Ich habe auf HAL verzichtet und alles läuft wieder:

```
 Section "ServerFlags"

     Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

 EndSection 
```

in die xorg.con eintragen.

Hab das auch aus dem oben genannten Thread.

----------

## lituxer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> mit jedem Anschlag den Buchstaben (o.a.) gleich 3mal hintereinander habe.

 

Wenn Du hal benutzt, muss die Option "AutoAddDevices" nicht vorhanden sein.

Trage dafür die Option         "AllowEmptyInput"  "true" ein.

Siehe dazu meine xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "ralles Layout"

        Screen      0  "ralles Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier      "ralles Nvidia0"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        VendorName      "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName       "NV70 [GeForce 7600 GT]"

        Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"        

        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"

        Option          "RandRRotation" "On"

        Option          "ConnectToAcpid"    "off"

        Option          "MetaModes"         "1280x1024_75"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option         "NoPM"   "true"

        Option         "AllowEmptyInput"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "ralles Screen0"

   Device     "ralles Nvidia0"

EndSection
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@flammenflitzer)  Sa 18. Okt 09:30:26 CEST 2008

# Monitor Anfang #####################################################

#TFT                                                                 

#TV                                                                  

# Monitor Ende ##################################################    

# Device Anfang ##################################################   

# TFT                                                                

 # http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/NVidia                                  

# TV                                                                 

# Device Ende #####################################################  

# Screen Anfang #####################################################

#TFT                                                                 

#TV                                                                  

# Screen Ende ##################################################     

Section "ServerLayout"

#        Screen  1       "Screen1"     RightOf "Screen0" # LeftOf,RightOf #0 1 ????? un klar

    Identifier     "Layout0"                                                               

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0                                                           

    Screen      1  "Screen1" 1680 0                                                        

    InputDevice    "maus" "CorePointer"                                                    

    InputDevice    "tastatur" "CoreKeyboard"                                               

    Option         "BlankTime" "5"     # Blank the screen after 5 minutes (Fake) -für acpi Stromsparmodus                                                                                          

    Option         "StandbyTime" "10"  # Abschalten Bildschirm nach 10 Minuten - (DPMS) für acpi Stromsparmodus                                                                                    

    Option         "SuspendTime" "20"  # Full suspend after 20 minutes - für acpi Stromsparmodus 

    Option         "OffTime" "30"      # Abschalten nach 30 Minuten - für acpi Stromsparmodus    

EndSection                                                                                       

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/consolefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default" 

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"  

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts/bdf"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"          

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"   

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"       

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"     

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"              

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"            

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"          

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts"        

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/util"             

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xawtv"            

EndSection                                              

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection                       

    Load           "type1"              

    Load           "freetype"           

    Load           "glx"                

EndSection                              

Section "ServerFlags"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "1"

    Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

#    Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"             

EndSection                                    

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "tastatur"

    Driver         "kbd"    

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de" 

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection                                 

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "maus"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"   

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"     

    Option         "Buttons" "5"            

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"  

EndSection                                  

Section "Monitor"

 #TFT

    Identifier     "Benq"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 87.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0

    Option         "DPMS"      

EndSection                     

Section "Monitor"

 #TV

    Identifier     "Sony"

    ModelName      "TV-0"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 50.0

    VertRefresh     60.0      

EndSection                    

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "BenQ FP202W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

EndSection                     

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "TV-0"   

    HorizSync       0.0 - 0.0

    VertRefresh     0.0     

EndSection                  

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nvidia"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option         "NVAgp" "3"             # Nutzt AGPPART, wenn nicht möglich dann Nvidias AGP-Treiber.                                                                                           

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"          # Aktiviert Render-Beschleunigung, sollte gesetzt sein.                                                                                           

    Option         "Coolbits" "1"             # Wird bei neueren nvidia-Grafikkarten zum Übertakten gebraucht.                                                                                     

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"          # Benötigt für Xorg und echte Transparenz sowie dem 3D-Desktop.                                                                         

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"          # Schaltet TripleBuffer ein. Vorteilhaft bei 3D-Desktop.                                                                                         

    Option         "NoLogo" "1"             # Schaltet das nvidia-Logo aus, welches beim Xorg-Start angezeigt wird.                                                                                

    Option         "DPMS" "true"          # Erlaubt die Nutzung von DPMS.                        

    Option         "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-87.5"                                            

    Option         "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-160"                                           

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"                                                                   

    Screen          0                                                                            

EndSection                                                                                       

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "TV"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option         "TVOutFormat" "Composite" #oder SVIDEO (oder evtl. RGB)

    Option         "TVStandard" "PAL-G"                                  

    Option         "ConnectedMonitor" "Sony"                             

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"                                           

    Screen          1                                                    

EndSection                                                               

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS" 

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"        

    Screen          0                 

EndSection                            

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS" 

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"        

    Screen          1                 

EndSection                            

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "1"                           

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, TV: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"                                                              

    Device         "Device0"                                                              

    Monitor        "Monitor0"                                                             

    DefaultDepth    24                                                                    

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"                                             

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "TV: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable" # Die Unterstützung für den Alpha-Kanal

EndSection

```

Das ist die xorg.conf von meinem PC. Die funktioniert mit den gleichen x11... Paketen. Jetzt habe ich auf dem Laptop 

```
Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

```

und 

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "tastatur"

    Driver         "kbd"    

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de" 

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection                                 

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "maus"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"   

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"     

    Option         "Buttons" "5"            

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"  

EndSection             
```

entfernt und die Maus und die Tastatur funktionieren. Nur Touchpad nicht.

----------

## kriz

```

* x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

     Available versions:  1.0.0 {debug hal}

     Homepage:            http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics/

     Description:         Driver for Synaptics touchpads

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich installiert. Dann habe ich 

```
one olaf # mkdir /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/

one olaf # cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/11-x11-synaptics.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
```

----------

## mv

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Habe ich installiert.

 

Hoffentlich durch Setzen in INPUT_DEVICES, so dass xorg-server dies beim Bauen schon wusste?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ja.

----------

## Finswimmer

Trag es mal als Treiber in der xorg.conf ein

Tobi

----------

## kriz

jo, was in deiner /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-synaptic-options.fdi steht waer noch interessant.

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<device>

<match key="input.x11_driver" contains="synaptics">

<merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">On</merge>

</match>

</device>

</deviceinfo>

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

neue xorg.conf - muss ich erst ausprobieren.

```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@one)  So 7. Dez 14:43:32 CET 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "AlpsPad" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dri"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "wfb"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "extmod" 

   SubSection      "extmod"

      Option          "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

#    Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"  "true"

Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

    Option   "DPMS"   "true"

   

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "Buttons"               "5"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Identifier   "AlpsPad"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option      "LeftEdge"      "130"

   Option      "RightEdge"      "840"

   Option      "TopEdge"      "130"

   Option      "BottomEdge"      "640"

   Option      "FingerLow"      "7"

   Option      "FingerHigh"      "8"

   Option      "MaxTapTime"      "180"

   Option      "MaxTapMove"      "110"

   Option      "EmulateMidButtonTime"   "75"

   Option      "VertScrollDelta"   "20"

   Option      "HorizScrollDelta"   "20"

   Option      "MinSpeed"      "0.60"

   Option      "MaxSpeed"      "1.10"

   Option      "AccelFactor"      "0.030"

   Option      "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"   "200"

   Option      "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"   "200"

   Option      "UpDownScrolling"   "1"

   Option      "CircularScrolling"   "1"

   Option      "CircScrollDelta"   "0.1"

   Option      "CircScrollTrigger"   "2"

   Option      "SHMConfig"      "on"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "on"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Identifier   "SynPad"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option      "LeftEdge"      "1700"

   Option      "RightEdge"      "5300"

   Option      "TopEdge"      "1700"

   Option      "BottomEdge"      "4200"

   Option      "FingerLow"      "25"

   Option      "FingerHigh"      "30"

   Option      "MaxTapTime"      "180"

   Option      "MaxTapMove"      "220"

   Option      "VertScrollDelta"   "100"

   Option      "MinSpeed"      "0.09"

   Option      "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

   Option      "AccelFactor"      "0.0015"

   Option      "SHMConfig"      "on"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CPT"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9600M GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9600M GT"

# compiz, beryl 3D-Support with DRI & Composite

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

   Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

   Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

        Option         "TwinView" "0"

        Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

      

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

      

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

      

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

      

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     32

      

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection
```

```
one olaf # cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/11-x11-synaptics.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>                       

<deviceinfo version="0.2">                                        

  <device>                                                        

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">     

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using     

             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

        <!-- EXAMPLES:                                                

        Switch on shared memory, enables the driver to be configured at runtime                                                                     

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge>                                                                         

        Maximum movement of the finger for detecting a tap

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">2000</merge>                                                                        

        Enable vertical scrolling when dragging along the right edge

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">true</merge>                                                                    

        Enable vertical scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        Enable horizontal scrolling when dragging with two fingers anywhere on the touchpad

        <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">true</merge>

        If on, circular scrolling is used

        <merge key="input.x11_options.CircularScrolling" type="string">true</merge>

        For other possible options, check CONFIGURATION DETAILS in synaptics man page

        -->

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

one olaf #
```

----------

## kriz

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-latin1/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Samsung"

    ModelName      "SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 260"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 260"

    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "Coolbits" "1"

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1440x900 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "Coolbits" "1"

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1440x900 +1680+180, DFP: 1680x1050 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

das ist meine xorg.conf

wie gesagt, ich lass hal meine input-devices konfigurieren.

muss aber sagen dass ich erst nach einer weile bemerkt hab, dass consolekit nicht gestartet war.

consolekit kommuniziert anscheinend mit hal ueber die input-devices.

soweit kenn ich mich aber nicht aus.

fakt ist, dass hal bei mir erst "richtig" funktioniert hat, nachdem ich consolekit gestartet und in den default runlevel mit aufgenommen hatte.

abhaengig deiner useflags sollte alles schon richtig installiert worden sein.

fuer meine g15 gibts netterweise extra ein useflag.

trotzdem sollte 0815 hardware wunderbar von hal erkannt werden.

das ist mein fazit vom upgrade zum neuen X-server bzw X.

cc

p.s ich denke, wenn ich eine 0815 config hier haette(1 display - 1 gfx - nv statt nvidia) wuerde X fast perfekt komplett ohne xorg.conf starten.

[edit]

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz-latin1/"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 260"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "Coolbits" "1"

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1440x900 +1680+180, DFP: 1680x1050 +0+0; CRT: NULL, DFP: 1680x1050 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

hab gerade mal die xorg.conf bissl entruempelt....

----------

